# The squirrel



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Today Darcy thought she would try her hand at hunting, she stalked a squirrel for several yards then all of a sudden she flew into the woods, several seconds later I could see her a few yards away and she was screaming....the squirrel had Darcy by the nose and she was frantically shaking her head trying to remove the attached squirrel....eventually the squirrel let go but Darcy killed it, probably out of sheer anger, there was blood everywhere, all of it was belonging to Darcy.
But she never learnt anything from this and went off looking for more of these furry rodents..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She will learn to kill them faster, less chance of them biting her.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Its amazing how resilient to pain these V's are. My guy is a glutton for punishment, though you'd never know it without our daily Wellness inspection. I find new cuts, tears and scrapes almost daily


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Poor Darcy. That sounds like it may have been traumatic for you too!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Poor Darcy. That sounds like it may have been traumatic for you too!


 Definitely flynnandlunasmom, but not nearly as traumatic as it was for the now dead squirrel....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Squirrels, cats, small dogs and children = friends. We don't chase friends. Never taught him, it's his rule :-\
Rabbis are fair game.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Squirrels, cats, small dogs and children = friends. We don't chase friends. Never taught him, it's his rule :-\
> Rabbis are fair game.


......No No my friend, in our country grey squirrel's are vermin and as that they are fair game.....red sqiurrels however are not taken.... and anyway they are animals not friends...


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I just noticed that I am now a veteran member......250 posts.....................


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

totally agree with Darcy, grey squirrels are just rats with better PR..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> totally agree with Darcy, grey squirrels are just rats with better PR..


 .....But with BIGGER teeth and sharper claws....and a bushy tail, although that's in my shed drying out as a trophy...I am going to buy myself a catapult...


----------

